

Pradipta's Rolodex: Ruby on Rails Reverse Flash Mob - dpapathanasiou
http://blog.reverberate.org/2008/07/17/416-random-people-with-ror-on-their-resume-reply-all-reverse-flash-mob/

======
OneSeventeen
The link broke for me, but I just went up-URL to see the post. So awesome. I
just... this is amazing.

------
n1mr0d
hilarious

